# Rio is not only Copacabana, Ipanema and Leblon. See Downtown of Rio de Janeiro



## Faela (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hi Guys.
Rio is one of the most beautiful cities in the world , but is known in the most part because of Copacabana , Ipanema and Leblon.

Now I'll show you the beautiful Downtown of Rio.*

*First, around Downtown there is a park called Aterro do Flamengo.* 
































































*Now, I present the Downtown, take a look*





















































































































































































*So, I hope you enjoy!!!

Credits to FredBH, JPBrazil, Marcio Carioca, Márcio Machado, Vinicius, Osmar Carioca.*


----------



## raffasoares (Jul 30, 2009)

Loved the pictures! In my opinion, it's the most beautiful downtown in Brazil. And it can be much better!


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)

Rio is wonderful!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

PERFECT I LOVED THE PICTURES CONGRATS MY CARIOCA FRIEND..................sério mesmo fico muito legal


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Love Rio!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pics especially this one:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## johnmihailovich (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome selection!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

For me, the best downtown skyline in Latin America. I love Rio de Janeiro Downtown.


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Cauê said:


> For me, the best downtown skyline in Latin America. I love Rio de Janeiro Downtown.


(2)

I also like the mix beetween modern and historic places:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Very impressive looking downtown with equally impressive buildings. Rather small in area though, rather like downtown Los Angeles, though I suppose this is due to Rio's topography.


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

A great downtown in a small area... very green!
Where you can work looking the sea next door! I love it... never thought South America would be so impressive!


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

my amazing city


----------



## Anasta (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful, but decaying hno:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Rio is such an impressive city!! 
these are awesome pics Faela.. congrats for the thread man!!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Anasta said:


> Beautiful, but decaying hno:


Decaying? Just the city that will host the Olympics and the great final of the World Cup 2014 and receives more international visitors than any other city in the Southern Hemisphere? :lol: :lol:


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Rio's downtown skyline is very impressive, and in my opinion the best looking in SAmerica.


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Anasta said:


> Beautiful, but decaying hno:



You're tottaly nuts :lol:


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

Not just the most beautiful, but also the most impressive, dynamic and prosperous Brazilian city!


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

very beautiful pics,


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

TwigaSwala, Flickr


----------



## julio-leblon (Jul 7, 2010)

Nossa, Meu primeiro comentario, gracas a deus.
Ja faz um bom tempo que sou fan do skyscrapercity, mais so agora estou cadastrado, o Rio e tudo de bom.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rio's downtown is amazing but why didn't you post any pics on the street level? It's so much better to see it on this way...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

EPIC!


----------



## Cucaracha (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh

Rio de Janeiro, lovely city


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Rio is a lovely city, the best downtown here


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I love Rio and its downtown, but I hate to see pictures af Avenue Rio Branco of today, because in the past Rio Branco was a jewel with incredible haritage buildings and mansions, just like Avenida de Mayo in Buenos Aires, unfortunatly Rio lost everithing in that avenue, the only bluilding which is still alive is the beautiful Teatro Municipal.

Anyway, I think that Rio is one of the most beautiful cities on Earth, you have everything, and the nature is unique, few cities has the set of Rio. I hope to come back someday, because I really love the people and the city.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

The best!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Rio's skyline looks small from downtown. Yet when I see aerial views of the city then it looks like a continuation of beautiful high-rise buildings. Maybe I'm just high tonight. :jk:


----------



## mmoi (Jul 7, 2012)

now thats a skyline
Perfect skyline surrounded by natural beauty
So close to the beach

Rio has one of the best skylines in the world
Those buildings are beautiful

Wish Cape Town could have an skyline like Rio de Janeiro


----------

